# narrow angle?



## SOLODUBBS (Sep 16, 2003)

is the W8 a narrow angle engine similar to the vr6? if so does anyone know the specs on it? just curious.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: narrow angle? (SOLODUBBS)*

In the W8, cylinder banks align at a V angle over 72 degrees in relation to one another. As in the VR engine, the cylinders within each bank maintain a V angle of 15 degrees.


----------

